# [SOLVED] Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

My HP LaserJet P1006 printer functions perfectly with my Toshiba laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit). After considerable effort, I can not locate a driver for this printer for my HP Pavilion Slimline desktop computer running Windows 7 (64-bit). As of late, I've heard that HP is supposed to provide a driver for this printer for Windows 7 by the end of November, 2009. Does anyone know if a functioning driver is yet available? Does anyone else have this same problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?*

Have you tried the Vista 64bit driver?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2100&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3435684
It may work.

Bill


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?*

It is herewith stated that BCCOMP has earned a quad-core kudos from psd0826 for his creative suggestion regarding my problem. I did try his suggestion, but alas it didn't work with Windows 7 (64-bit). Guess I'll have to wait for the full-solution driver from HP, which is SUPPOSED to be available by the end of November. I won't hold my breath. Again, I seriously thank BCCOMP for his valiant attempt.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?*

HI psd0826,
Sorry to here the Vista driver did not work.

Did it give you an error during the install?
Have you tried a Manual Install of the driver?

Is this driver installed?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=4063&product=3435684
It may give you basic printing function, but not the whole package.

Not sure if it will work, but hopefully in a week HP will have the driver posted.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?*

Bill (BCCOMP):
Thank you very much for your persistence in helping me. YOU HAVE DONE SO! To satisfy your curiosity, the Vista (64-bit) printer driver installation seemed to be going along fine until the last step, when everything seemed to stop for the longest time and the installation did not complete. The same thing happened on a second try. Secondly, I did not try to manually install any printer driver. Thirdly, your most recent suggestion for a driver was successful and I now have basic printing support for my HP LaserJet P1006. Wonder why HP couldn't have made the same suggestion to me? Never mind, I think I know the answer. Because of your help, I can have the patience to wait for the full-scale solution from HP. I am very appreciative.
Sorry for the smiley face.:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 driver for HP LaserJet P1006 printer ?*

Well, at least you got basic print functions.
Hopefully HP will have the full driver out shortly.
Bill:grin:


----------



## velmacrazy (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, I find and worked this hp laserjet p1006 driver for Win7, vista, Xp


----------

